# Respray Costs



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ow much would you expect a full re-spray to cost on a Mk3 Seat Ibiza Cupra


<<<<<<<<<<<<

Neighbor works for a company, and said he will ask on Monday.... He estimated around £1,700 because it's not a big car! I was expecting more like a grand!

Basically, I have some scratches on the O/S Rear Quarter above the arch, bunch of scratches on drivers door... couple of scratches/chips on front and rear bumpers.... Bonnet chipped to death, tiny scratches on roof....... Large, stand-alone chip on O/S Front Wing.......... Would also like the following done
Bump strips removed and filled in
Swaige lines on front smoothed out
Lines below rear lights smoothed
Plastic strip either side of roof smoothed and blended 
Jacking point covers smoothed/blended in
Side-skirt de-trextured/smooth
Lower part of rear bumper de-textured/smoothed
(not mentioned any of the smoothing to me neighbour)

I tried doing the stone chips myself, but it still looks a mess.... Paint match looks off. (the gave me arctic grey, and mine is arctic silver, but they claim they're the same :wall

How much do you think a re-spray alone would cost?
How much do you think all the smoothing, and a re-spray would cost?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Have you considered vinyl wrapping? Not sure if its any cheaper tbh!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Buy a smart and be done with it  

Would you go for another colour or is silver suited to you for ease of keeping it clean and looking less swirly?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im getting almost a full respray from a mate for 600, but you get what you pay for at the end of the day... 

as you want lots of smoothing i would say 2k for a good job to be honest. Im looking at getting my other car resprayed for 2.5k with no smoothing, just windows out and an awesome spray job


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Full respray was £2000 + VAT on my fiesta mk6 (insurance paid most of it)
Smoothing bumpstrips on mine (required layers and layers of filler/man hours) was £1200 + VAT but every car's different...

I took the plunge and went with Xquiste Automotive - on the more complex stuff (flushing bumpstrips/full resprays etc) they may charge a little more than other companies but you really do get the best job available! K has often said to me that they tend be cheaper on smaller jobs as they have the knowledge/capability to get them done right, and quickly first time round.

He has had customers who have actually had more expensive quotes from other 'leading bodyshops' - all i can say is give him a call and discuss your options and i'm sure he'll sort you out 

He happily sorted out the mess my insurance made of repairing my car and has since done a ton of work on the car - i certainlely wouldn't trust anywhere else with my car now! Have a chat and let him know i sent you  i'm sure he'll look after you as well as he did me 

(P.S - Don't be put off by the whole 'Xquisite charge a fortune for the name' thing as it really is spot-on first time)


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

i've just been quoted £1200 to blow over mine in the same colour (red) as is, and pull/fix any dings. But thats not with the roof,as it was resprayed last week.

Everywhere is different but i'd say you're looking at least 2k...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Buy a smart and be done with it
> 
> Would you go for another colour or is silver suited to you for ease of keeping it clean and looking less swirly?


swirl free TBH

understand colour changes tend to cost even more!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

adlem said:


> Full respray was £2000 + VAT on my fiesta mk6 (insurance paid most of it)
> Smoothing bumpstrips on mine (required layers and layers of filler/man hours) was £1200 + VAT but every car's different...


been told to expect £200 a bumper for smoothing and painting... anything more and walking away TBH


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

to be realistic as everyone else has said you need to be looking at 2k for the paint job alone and try and find someone through word of mouth I paid £750 for my rear quarters to be redone and arches rolled but I got a perfect for that.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It depends on how labour intensive the job is, ie do they need to fully strip the car or will they just tape up most and remove easy bits. Does it need stripping back or are they just blowing it in? What i would say is that with stuff like resprays more than other stuff you get what you pay for. Thats not to say just go with expensive quotes but rather do your homework and go with whoever wants to do a proper job and charges accordingly! Someone who comes in way lower than everyone else will probably do a rushed job. I have been qouted 2 to 2.5 k for my car, but that needs completely stripping down and then taking back to bare metal. It then needs some metal work before it goes to paint. Now that is extremely cheap as i use the garage a lot for many different vehicles but i know they do quality work and i know they use quality products. I would be surprised if you got a good job done in reasonable time for less than 1500 and wary of whoever says they can do it for that


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone got any idea how much I can expect to pay for a bonnet respray on my Twingo Renaultsport?

Roughly how much less would it cost if i supplied a new bonnet in primer, rather than my painted bonnet? 

Sorry to hijack your thread but people in here seem to be fairly knowledgable about this. 

Thanks, Matt


----------

